# Hydroponic / Backyard Garden set ups - Advice



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

*This thread is for all things regarding making your own "0 food mile/kilometre" nature patch for food.*


I'm about to start my own Hydroponic Garden, does anybody have any good ideas regarding plant foods? I want to make my own organic stuff so that in case of a zombie apocalypse I can survive without worrying about needing to go to store for chemicals. I saw this recipe on the net and I'm unsure if it's any good, any botanists here?



http://gardenspace.newarchaeology.com/organic_plant_food.php said:


> The secret is to grow a small nettle or lovage patch. I perfer nettles because the butterflies and ladybugs love them so very much but lovage comes a close second if you are worried about nettle rash.
> 
> Let your nettles (or lovage) plants grow as they want to, and when plants are a good foot high or so, chop them down from the base and chop them up (using gloves of course). Now place in a bucket with a lid (important). Then add water (about a gallon for every two pounds of nettles). You can also add a few handfuls of grass clippings if you haven't got a large nettle harvest.
> 
> Leave the bucket outside for two weeks (three if the weather has been cold) And strain out the remaining plant material and drop it on the compost heap. You will find that you now have a rich, stinking liquid that your plants will just love. Dilute with 6 parts water to one part feed and use it to boost flowers, tomatoes and any garden plants that need a helping hand. The smell will disappear after about 10-15 minutes.


Advice from anyone, even former weed growers, or current gardeners.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i will be purchasing an indoor garden. its kind of like a huge closet that has its own sun source and water system. i just have to rotate things accordinly. i do not have alot of good land to grow things so i figure why not do it in my garage?
i have gardener friends. ill ask around for tips.


----------



## steve7680768 (Mar 17, 2010)

Real thanks to you man....


----------

